# Awards Prediction



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

That time of the year (do runners up in brackets)

*Most Valuable Player:
Most Improved Player:
Coach of the Year:
6th man of the Year:
Defensive Player:
Exeuctive:
Rookie of the Year:

All NBA 1st team
G -
G - 
F - 
F - 
C - 

All NBA Defensive 1st Team
**G -
G - 
F - 
F - 
C - 

All NBA Rookie Team
*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Most Valuable Player:*Dirk Nowitkzi (Steve Nash)
* Most Improved Player: *Monta Ellis (Kevin Martin)
* Coach of the Year: *Jerry Sloan (Jeff Van Gundy)
* 6th man of the Year: *Leandro Barbosa (Jerry Stackhouse)
* Defensive Player:* Tim Duncan (Ben Wallace)
* Exeuctive: *Bryan Colangelo 
* Rookie of the Year: *Brandon Roy (LaMarcus Aldrige)
* 
All NBA teams
G - *Steve Nash (Gilbert Arenas) (Jason Kidd)
* G - *Kobe Bryant (Dwyane Wade) (Tracy McGrady)
* F - *Dirk Nowitzki (Tim Duncan) (Kevin Garnett)
* F - *LeBron James (Chris Bosh) (Carlos Boozer)
* C - *Yao Ming (Amare Stoudemire) (Mehmet Okur)
* 
All NBA Defensive 1st Team
**G - *Kirk Hinrich (Josh Howard)
* G - *Jason Kidd (Kobe Bryant)
* F - *Ron Artest (Bruce Bowen)
* F - *Ben Wallace (Shane Battier)
* C - *Tim Duncan (Marcus Camby)
* 
All NBA Rookie Team
*Brandon Roy (Paul Millsap)
LaMarcus Aldrige (Sergio Rodriguez)
Rudy Gay (Josh Boone)
Andrea Bargnani (Renaldo Balkman)
Tyrus Thomas (Adam Morrison)


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

*MVP*: Dirk Nowitzki (DAL), he's the best player on the best team in the league (67-15, 6th best in NBA History), be retarded not to give it to him.

*Defensive Player of the Year*- Dwight Howard (ORL), 12.3 rebounds per game and 2 blocks a game, amazing.

*Rookie of the Year*: Brandon Roy (POR), I honestly thought this was Adam Morrison's year to shine as a rookie but he failed miserably, Andrei Barnagni would have had a chance if he wasn't injured, Roy's performance outweighs every single rookie trailing behind him. 

*Coach of the Year*: Avery Johnson (DAL), managing to lead his team to 2 consecutive 60 win season is just mesmerizing, 67-15 puts the foot down* But, since he's not going to get it, I'm giving it to Sam Mitchell (TOR)
*
Sixth Man of the Year*: Leandro Barbosa (PHX), this guys got the speed of a cheetah and the accuracy of a sniper  Don't be expecting to see him in Phoenix next year.
*
Most Improved Player of the Year*: Kevin Martin (SAC), I don't see why you shouldn't give this guy the award, he went from being a bench player to the leader of his team, statically, his scoring nearly doubled, went from 10.8 ppg last season to 20.3 ppg this season.

*NBA All 1st Team:*

C Yao Ming (HOU)
F Dirk Nowitzki (DAL)
F LeBron James (CLE)
G Kobe Bryant (LAL)
G Steve Nash (PHX)

*NBA All 2nd Team:*

C Amare Stoudemire (PHX)
F Carmelo Anthony (DEN)
F Chris Bosh (TOR)
G Gilbert Arenas (WAS)
G Allen Iverson (DEN)

*NBA All 3rd Team:*

C Dwight Howard (ORL)
F Kevin Garnett (MIN)
F Tim Duncan (SAS)
G Ben Gordon (CHI)
G Vince Carter (NJN)

*NBA All Defensive Team:*

C Dwight Howard (ORL)
F Ben Wallace (CHI)
F Kevin Garnett (MIN)
G Jason Kidd (NJN)
G Allen Iverson (DEN)

*NBA All Rookie Team:*

C Andrei Bargnani (TOR)
F Adam Morrison (CHA)
F Rudy Gay (MEM)
G Brandon Roy (POR)
G Randy Foye (MIN)


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Most Valuable Player:* Dirk Nowitzki (Steve Nash)
*Most Improved Player:* Kevin Martin (Monta Ellis)
*Coach of the Year:* Jerry Sloan (Sam Mitchell)
*6th man of the Year:* Leandro Barbosa (Jerry Stackhouse)
*Defensive Player:* Marcus Camby (Tim Duncan)
*Exeuctive:* Kevin O' Conner
*Rookie of the Year:*Brandon Roy (Rudy Gay)

*All NBA 1st team*
G - Kobe 
G - Nash
F - Dirk
F - Duncan
C - Amare

*All NBA Defensive 1st Team*
G - Chauncey Billups
G - Kobe Bryant
F - Tim Duncan
F - Bruce Bowen
C - Marcus Camby

*All NBA Rookie Team*
C Andrei Bargnani 
F Adam Morrison 
F Rudy Gay 
G Brandon Roy 
G Randy Foye 
(have to agree with Javelin on the rooks, it's a popularity contest to me.)


----------



## Javelin (Apr 17, 2007)

Will we win any points/etc if we got these right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Javelin said:


> Will we win any points/etc if we got these right?


SURE! How about ONE BILLION points?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Most Valuable Player:* Dirk Nowitzki (Steve Nash)
*Most Improved Player:* Devin Harris (Monta Ellis)
*Coach of the Year:* Avery Johnson (Jerry Sloan)
*6th man of the Year:* Jerry Stackhouse (Leandro Barbosa)
*Defensive Player:* Erick Dampier (Tim Duncan)
*Exeuctive:* Donnie Nelson
*Rookie of the Year:* JJ Barea (Brandon Roy)

*All NBA 1st team*
G - Devin 
G - Terry
F - JHo
F - Dirk
C - Damp

*All NBA Defensive 1st Team*
G - Devin 
G - Terry
F - JHo
F - Dirk
C - Dam

*All NBA Rookie Team*
C 
F Pops Mensa-Bonsu 
F 
G JJ Barea 
G Moe Ager


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Most Valuable Player: Dirk Nowitzki (Steve Nash)
Most Improved Player: Kevin Martin (Monta Ellis)
Coach of the Year: Sam Mitchell (Avery Johnson)
6th man of the Year: Leandro Barbosa (Jerry Stackhouse)
Defensive Player: Shawn Marion (Tim Duncan)
Exeuctive: Bryan Colangelo (Donnie Nelson)
Rookie of the Year: Brandon Roy (Andrea Bargnani)

All NBA 1st team
G - Steve Nash (Gilbert Arenas) (Dwyane Wade)
G - Kobe Bryant (Vince Carter) (Jason Kidd)
F - LeBron James (Carmelo Anthony) (Josh Howard)
F - Dirk Nowitzki (Tim Duncan) (Kevin Garnett)
C - Yao Ming (Dwight Howard) (Amare Stoudemire)

All NBA Defensive 1st Team
[/B]*G - Jason Kidd (Baron Davis)
G - Kirk Hinrich (Devin Harris)
F - Shawn Marion (Shane Battier)
F - Tim Duncan (Bruce Bowen)
C - Marcus Camby (Tyson Chandler)

All NBA Rookie Team
G - Randy Foye (Marcus Williams)
G - Brandon Roy (Rajon Rondo)
F - Rudy Gay (Paul Milsap)
F - Andrea Bargnani (Jorge Garbajosa)
C - LaMarcus Aldridge (Craig Smith) (Jeez, this rookie class sucks so bad I'm sticking a 6-7 guy as the second best center in the class)*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Tersk said:


> That time of the year (do runners up in brackets)
> 
> *Most Valuable Player: Dirk [Nash]
> Most Improved Player: Ellis [Martin]
> ...


.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> *Most Valuable Player:* Dirk Nowitzki (Steve Nash)
> *Most Improved Player:* Kevin Martin (Monta Ellis)
> *Coach of the Year:* Jerry Sloan (Sam Mitchell)
> *6th man of the Year:* Leandro Barbosa (Jerry Stackhouse)
> ...


Well, I'm not doing too well...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm doing great


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> I'm doing great


Show off!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> *All NBA Defensive 1st Team*
> G - Chauncey Billups
> G - Kobe Bryant
> F - Tim Duncan
> ...


Missed Bell for Chauncey...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

xray said:


> *Most Valuable Player:* Dirk Nowitzki (Steve Nash)
> *Most Improved Player:* Kevin Martin (Monta Ellis)
> *Coach of the Year:* Jerry Sloan (Sam Mitchell)
> *6th man of the Year:* Leandro Barbosa (Jerry Stackhouse)
> ...


Got that one. :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

If you want to find anything positive about this series you could say he is definately deserving the MVP now. When he play like ****, the team obviously doesn't have a clue.

LOL


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

I predict Dirk wins MVP then publicly offers it to Nash


----------

